# Hot crappie action lake livingston!!!



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

The crappie bite is going crazy all over Lake Livingston! We are catching all of our fish in 8 to 10ft of water dead sticking blue and white tube jigs off the bottom. Here is just a few pictures of some happy clients with Get the Net guide service from the past few weeks.

"Get the Net" guide service
936-355-2889
Simon


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice crappie.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Even the crappie are biting...what a day!!!!

Awesome slabs!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Simon I am not sure if you got my PM, but your I Pilot is 24 volt right? Not 36 volt?


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow, Simon - those are some nice looking crappie!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

nice job simon!!!!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Slab city  Great report !!!


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!!! Whiteabassfisher I run a 36volt it is the way to go on the windy days!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Get the Net said:


> Thanks guys!!!!! Whiteabassfisher I run a 36volt it is the way to go on the windy days!


Okay, the reason I asked is that I have seen your boat hold in tough conditions, so I was curious.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Dang Simon you come out of retirement or what haven't seen or heard from ya
Great job man.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice string of crappie best freshwater fish to eat in my opinion great job!!!


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Noticed you stated "all over LL", but you pics show creeks.


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol I have been trying to stay under the radar bowhunt


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Good to see ya posting again, Simon! Nice catchin, some SLABS in them pics


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

WTG Simon!


----------

